# Found this lost Gopro training footage.



## skyeisonfire (May 24, 2019)

I found this on my computer last night.  I didn't use the footage in the YouTube video I released earlier this year.  I decided to put it out.  Don't know why I didn't like it before.  I have a new one I did today and will post it when it's done uploading.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 26, 2019)

It must be nice to have a bag handy right there! And good on you for putting your video out, to get feedback from folks. (I keep meaning to do so, and forget to actually make a video when I'm at the bag.)

A couple of recommendations for your practice. First, I'd work on keeping those hands up consistently. You have video of yourself, so you can check after part of a training session to see how you're doing. This one was focused on kicks early, and if you're like me, that's when you're most likely to drop your guard, because you're not thinking about your hands at all. In fact, every time you went back to kicks, you seemed to drop your hands before you'd kick, so working that transition with the guard up would be a good idea. The other thing I'd focus on is the way you're being pushed off-balance by the harder push kicks, especially early in the session. That suggests you're reserving weight away from the kick, but trying to kick hard at the same time - those two rarely work well together.

Keep at it, and keep sharing with us!


----------



## hoshin1600 (May 26, 2019)

Wish I had a bag in my kitchen.   Thanks for sharing the video.


----------



## paitingman (May 26, 2019)

I love a good apartment set up!

Reminds me of a few rigs in some places I've had. 

What are some of your favorite kicks to hit the heavy bag with?? 
I love heavy bags for side kicks and back kick. 

Keep up the training. Thanks for showing us your moves and your place!


----------



## skyeisonfire (May 27, 2019)

Any kick that I can do is a favorite lol.  I'm not sure if I have a favorite though


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 28, 2019)

I've been trying all weekend, every time I see this thread name, to figure out what art, technique, or style "gopro" is. It finally clicked.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 28, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> I've been trying all weekend, every time I see this thread name, to figure out what art, technique, or style "gopro" is. It finally clicked.


You, sir, need more sleep or more coffee.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 28, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> You, sir, need more sleep or more coffee.


Most likely both


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 28, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> Most likely both


Best to take no chances.


----------

